# Never been bit by a dog...... until today....



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok so let's just face the facts here.... I am an animal lover. I have NEVER in my life had a bad experience with any dog. When I was young I considered myself to be some wonderful animal tamer. I thought I could "rescue" and "save" any animal from anything. I thought I could talk to them and make "friends" with any animal in the world. That all changed today... 

On my way to the post office today I saw a garage sale. So what the heck, I stopped. When I walked to the house there where two young boys in the garage that greeted me. I would say around 10-12 years old. Assuming the adults were in the house I started looking around. One of the boys went into the house and brought out a full grown male boxer on a leash. No problem with me. He walked the dog around the yard and past me a couple of times. I thought nothing of it. As I was turning to walk to a different table, I saw out of the corner of my eye, this dog coming right at me. To late to react.... all I could do was put my hands up to protect my face. He wasn't able to get his teeth all the way in. I blocked most of it with my hands. The boy that was holding the dog started yelling at the dog. Screaming is more like it. He was asking the dog if he wanted to bite him. Yelling this in his face as loud as he could and hitting the dog in the head the entire time. I asked the boy to stop and where his parents were. He didn't answer me. He said he needed to take the dog in the house. My mind was racing. The dog never barked or anything. After he gets the dog in the house, he decided it was a good idea to put him in the back yard to punish him. He walks into the garage and grabs a lighter and some fireworks. He starts setting them off and tossing them into the back yard at the dog. Now... the back yard is a small area that is sectioned off by some fencing that kinda looks like chicken wire. The dog is freaking out. He is trying to hide under the BBQ grill next to the propane tank. I was not hanging around any longer. I wanted to see my face. I knew the dog didn't break skin but I wanted to see it. I walked back to my car. My face is fine. Just a 8 inch scratch and a small welt. It was like the dog kind of "head butted" me. I pulled out of the drive way and called the cops. They took my statement and went to the house. I don't know what happened after that. I called the police station but they wouldn't tell me anything. They said I would have to get a copy of the police report in order to find out what happened. 
I am freaked out. I am shaking. I didn't even know the dog but it feels like I just got bit by a friend. Does that sound strange? I don't understand these feelings. I feel like such and idiot. How could I so easily let my guard down? How could I not see any warning signs? How did I let this happen? The thought of what could have happened to my face, makes me sick. I love dogs.... but I feel like I can't do that anymore. I feel betrayed.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Not the best story but could of been worse given the situation. Glad you didn't suffer any serious injuries from this.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How very traumatic for you. I can't imagine what you were feeling. I think the same thing, dogs are friends as long as we treat them fairly.
Wow, that could have been severe where he decided to go after you. Thank God it wasn't worse.
_Very_ sad for the dog...I think this borders on abuse to that poor thing, I hope the AC will do an investigation, and check out the parents of the kids too..cycles in circles. 

This incident may have been "meant to be" if the kids/dog is living in such an environment you may have saved _them_ by what that dog did to you. I'd want a follow up report as well as the incident report.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

What a scary situation. Sorry you were so shaken up and glad it wasn't any worse.
Sounds to me like the poor dog is mistreated by the boy in the house. You were probably getting the brunt of a lot of pent up frustration.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so pleased you were not more seriously injured. Do not blame yourself. By what you described the boy did to the dog after the fact, I dread to think how he is treated normally. That is disgusting and I hope the police can get him (kid or not) for animal cruelty.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

where the (insert explicit language here) were the parents? if you're having a garage sale...i'd imagine you'd want to be out there to make sure no ones stealing things...

don't feel betrayed, not your fault at all, and i'd blame it more on a lack of supervision. The parents should have been out there, and they should know their dog better than that. No child can control a full grown boxer. And if you think about it, you're in the boxer's yard with "his" kids, hes going to get protective. No way should it have been left alone with them. A lot of the time people mess up dogs. Just remember your dogs and know that because you do things right, you will not be betrayed by the ones that truly matter to you.

what gets me is the lack of signals. strange.

glad you are okay.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

oh boy i just re read and saw the fireworks part, missed that the first time....REALLY????? i hope this dog doesnt get the blunt of this situation....because its CLEARLY the owners fault.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel. Two weeks ago I was bit by an american bulldog at work which required an ER visit. A dog I had been training for weeks and handling. 

Talk about betrayal. My arm is just now starting to heal.

I'm very glad you didn't get worse off. I would call AC and let them know about the apparently abuse going on at the house though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

why should you feel betrayed? Betrayed by an abused dog? I am glad you called the cops. 

Do you really think that was the first time the kid thought that throwing fireworks at the dog was fun?

I am sorry, but the best thing possible for this dog would to be confiscated and either taken into a boxer rescue or euthanized. Anything is better than living with kids that throw firecrackers at you for fun. 

How incredibly sad. 

This is not your fault. Not the dog's fault either.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I felt so much guilt after I talked to the officers. I didn't want the dog to be punished. I have a very strong feeling that this dog is abused by this kid. Maybe not with the parents around but the kid has treated him bad before. He was laughing so hard when the boxer was running for cover. He thought it was soooo funny. And my heart was just breaking. My Nellie is so afraid of fireworks. She runs for cover too... I could just see her in that back yard..... 

Thank you all for your kind words. I am very thankful it turned out OK.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Poor dog, 
That little  needs a trip to the woodshed!

I'm glad this wasn't worse and you're alright. I fear there will be a next time and the individual may not get away so lucky.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> I felt so much guilt after I talked to the officers. I didn't want the dog to be punished. I have a very strong feeling that this dog is abused by this kid. Maybe not with the parents around but the kid has treated him bad before. He was laughing so hard when the boxer was running for cover. He thought it was soooo funny. And my heart was just breaking. My Nellie is so afraid of fireworks. She runs for cover too... I could just see her in that back yard.....
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words. I am very thankful it turned out OK.


 The fact that the kid would do it with an unknown adult around tells me something is very very off with him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Holy cow, what a mess- I hope your police report and reports to everybody you can think of gets this sad situation stopped...for all concerned.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

You just described my worst nightmare...

I am glad you are ok and hopefully the poor dog will be removed.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

> I am freaked out. I am shaking. I didn't even know the dog but it feels like I just got bit by a friend. Does that sound strange? I don't understand these feelings. I feel like such and idiot. How could I so easily let my guard down? How could I not see any warning signs? How did I let this happen? The thought of what could have happened to my face, makes me sick. I love dogs.... but I feel like I can't do that anymore. I feel betrayed


I felt the same way when a GSD pup almost bit me when I offered my hand for him to sniff. Your feelings are normal. They are a normal reaction to a scary, dangerous event. If they intrude on the rest of your life, or if you start having flashbacks or trouble sleeping, it is important that you be treated for Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder. It would be a shame to lose an important, rewarding part of your life due to this incident. 

I hope you recover completely from this.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

There are some pretty overwhelming statistics in the public domain on dog bites, but they always relate to data on breeds regarding frequency or severity. 

I think the relevent data is on the owner. Wouldn't it be interesting to see demographic data on the owners of the dogs, regardless of breed, that are involved in serious bites? I would bet there is the real story...not Pit Bulls or Boxers, not Rotties or GSDs....but who are the knuckleheads that own the dog? What do they all have in common?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened. Poor dog too. The things I want to say about that kid are not allowed. He should be severely punished for what he did. I hope the best for the dog and I am glad you are alright.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> There are some pretty overwhelming statistics in the public domain on dog bites, but they always relate to data on breeds regarding frequency or severity.
> 
> I think the relevent data is on the owner. Wouldn't it be interesting to see demographic data on the owners of the dogs, regardless of breed, that are involved in serious bites? I would bet there is the real story...not Pit Bulls or Boxers, not Rotties or GSDs....but who are the knuckleheads that own the dog? What do they all have in common?


you are brilliant.:wild: why dont they do that??? sigh...easier to blame the dog i guess.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> There are some pretty overwhelming statistics in the public domain on dog bites, but they always relate to data on breeds regarding frequency or severity.
> 
> I think the relevent data is on the owner. Wouldn't it be interesting to see demographic data on the owners of the dogs, regardless of breed, that are involved in serious bites? I would bet there is the real story...not Pit Bulls or Boxers, not Rotties or GSDs....but who are the knuckleheads that own the dog? What do they all have in common?


This would be amazing to see. The sad part is that these parents already have two strikes.... the child and the dog. 
All I can keep thinking about is the way he was talking and hitting that dog.... I wonder if that is how someone in his life treats him?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Very close to home here, Im so sorry that happened to you. We had a rescue that savagely bit Sarah in the face and required 25 or so stitches. That sort of thing is so scary and pointless. Really irresponsible owners!!!

I hope you'll get your nerves back soon and can recover well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My thoughts too, GSD Mom, I hope this is a wake up call for that family...I know you don't want to be involved, but you are because the dog decided you were the one to help in his round about way. 
I hope he can be saved along with the boy who obviously has no compassion in his life.
The fact that the dog gave no warning growl says he has been corrected, corrected and corrected for it. I wonder if/how may times the dog has bitten the family members?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

ba1614 said:


> The fact that the kid would do it with an unknown adult around tells me something is very very off with him.


Kid or kids... what about the parents??


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Kid or kids... what about the parents??


That's my thought. I don't know which of the two need my more help. The dog or the child. 
I wonder if this has happend before.... the officer I spoke with said she knew the exact house I was talking about. I wonder if they have a lot of problems there??


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Most states have an 800 number where you can report suspected child abuse/neglect without leaving a name. Depending on what you picked up on feeling wise while you were there, you may want to consider it.

Something is seriously off. No parents/adult with strangers in the garage. No parents/adult with a kid yelling at a dog. No parents/adult with fire crackers being set off in the back yard.....

I'm not telling you that you should definitely call, you were the only one there, but in my experience "gut" feelings are a pretty good indicator.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Relayer said:


> Kid or kids... what about the parents??


Oh there's no doubt trouble there too, and I could probably author up an easy thousand words about what I see wrong here.
The kid was throwing the firecrackers so that's what I was addressing.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> One of the boys went into the house and brought out a full grown male boxer on a leash. No problem with me. He walked the dog around the yard and past me a couple of times. I thought nothing of it.


Why did the boy go into the house to get the dog? Was it to go potty? If so, why wasn't it brought to the back yard?

*past me a couple of times* Why did this obviously disturbed boy walk the dog past you more than once? That part really, really bothered me.

I hate the thought, but I can't help but wonder if this situation hasn't happened before. It's almost as if this was the desired outcome. 

It's a miracle you weren't very seriously hurt. I hope you heal soon, both physically and emotionally.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

tatiana said:


> Why did the boy go into the house to get the dog? Was it to go potty? If so, why wasn't it brought to the back yard?
> 
> *past me a couple of times* Why did this obviously disturbed boy walk the dog past you more than once? That part really, really bothered me.
> 
> ...


I didn't even think of that!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I really want to talk to the parents. I want to give my side of it. All they heard were comments from the officer and the kids. I want them to hear what happenend from me. But I am also not sure how they would take it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I seriously suspect that the child knew the dog was people aggressive. I suspect that mom and dad were at work, left the children to mind the garage sale, and told them if they get worried (about being alone with strangers coming to the sale) to bring out the dog on a leash. No doubt the children thought that would be great fun and couldn't wait for the opportunity to scare the wits out of someone. 
Sadly it was you.

I have many concerns with this event. Children alone during a Garage Sale. (Hey! Lets invite strangers to the house while we are gone! That way the entire neighborhood will know that my kids stay at home alone during the summer. ) An aggressive Boxer being utilized as a sport - as a scare tactic. Children having access and using fireworks with out supervision. Using said fireworks to terrorize their own family pet. And the fact that the Boxer actually went for the face, obviously with the intention of harm and the police didn't pull the dog. 

I truly feel bad that this happened to you. I hope you over come any lasting emotions regarding the attack. You did nothing wrong.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

What a story! Wow....you know, sometimes theres so evident signs...you don't know this dog, and from what you've wrote.....this dog is surely not balance (this little guy throw him fireworks!). Where were the parents? Serioulsy, you could have been seriously injured. I feel bad for you, but also for this dog. Keep us informed.

Like said before, I also suspect the little boy's intentions....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I seriously suspect that the child knew the dog was people aggressive. I suspect that mom and dad were at work, left the children to mind the garage sale, and told them if they get worried (about being alone with strangers coming to the sale) to bring out the dog on a leash. No doubt the children thought that would be great fun and couldn't wait for the opportunity to scare the wits out of someone.
> Sadly it was you.
> 
> I have many concerns with this event. Children alone during a Garage Sale. (Hey! Lets invite strangers to the house while we are gone! That way the entire neighborhood will know that my kids stay at home alone during the summer. ) An aggressive Boxer being utilized as a sport - as a scare tactic. Children having access and using fireworks with out supervision. Using said fireworks to terrorize their own family pet. And the fact that the Boxer actually went for the face, obviously with the intention of harm and the police didn't pull the dog.
> ...


Get them, Lilie, get them! 

I agree with everything you just said, I think that child knew exactly what he was doing. :nono:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I took my lunch break and went to the police station. The report couldn't be released to me yet but I did speak to the officer. They did nothing pretty much. She said she made a report but the mother said she would take care of it. Mother said she left the sale to run to pick up her other child from a friends house. The boys knew to better then to let the dog out. The boys tried to lie about what happened but then later confessed to all of it. The officer did not contact AC. So after I get a copy of the report I am going to take them a copy of it.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> I took my lunch break and went to the police station. The report couldn't be released to me yet but I did speak to the officer. They did nothing pretty much. She said she made a report but the mother said she would take care of it. Mother said she left the sale to run to pick up her other child from a friends house. The boys knew to better then to let the dog out. The boys tried to lie about what happened but then later confessed to all of it. The officer did not contact AC. So after I get a copy of the report I am going to take them a copy of it.


What a mess!! So basically, nobody has much interest in helping the victim or preventing another incident. Ugggggggh!!!!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Relayer said:


> What a mess!! So basically, nobody has much interest in helping the victim or preventing another incident. Ugggggggh!!!!


I know!!! I feel like because I didn't get half my face torn off, no one cares. Even though that is what the dog intended to do.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

When a situation like this happens is when it needs to be taken care of so that somebody's face doesn't get torn off by this dog.
Sad home for the dog to be in...he should be better taken care of. Irresponsible dog owners..


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

It seems they are waiting for some to be seriously hurt or killed. If I were the cop you talking to GSD Mom, I would have done something to help the dog and you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So much depends on the area. 

In my area, we have a dog warden. If the cops called the dog warden, he would go there, tell them to be more careful, check to see if the dog has a valid rabies certificate and license, and go away. As our county does not run a shelter -- there is one but it is a private shelter and the dog warden will take strays there. We have no one that can evaluate the dog or really anything. If the bite had broken the skin, they would have to involve the health department, but quarantining the dog is still generally done on the owner's property. 

Not sure what your area has for this sort of thing.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

No nothing like that around here. There is an animal control office that I called. They are willing to do a follow up after I drop off the police report. So that is the next step.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

You could call the shelter I used to work at. Humane Society of Greater Dayton. Sharron Exline is the Humane Officer there and you can call 937-268-7387 to file a report so she can check out the abuse that seems like is happening. The Animal Resource Center can look into the bite as they are the county AC and likely who you've called. 937-898-4457 is their number. Hopefully something positive will happen for that poor dog, I feel bad for you having gone through that.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

spiritsmom said:


> You could call the shelter I used to work at. Humane Society of Greater Dayton. Sharron Exline is the Humane Officer there and you can call 937-268-7387 to file a report so she can check out the abuse that seems like is happening. The Animal Resource Center can look into the bite as they are the county AC and likely who you've called. 937-898-4457 is their number. Hopefully something positive will happen for that poor dog, I feel bad for you having gone through that.


Thank you. I will call the Human Society on Monday. That 898 number is the one I called. Thanks again.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

GSD MOM said:


> Ok so let's just face the facts here.... I am an animal lover. I have NEVER in my life had a bad experience with any dog. When I was young I considered myself to be some wonderful animal tamer. I thought I could "rescue" and "save" any animal from anything. I thought I could talk to them and make "friends" with any animal in the world. That all changed today...


I am glad that you were ok. I don't think you did anything wrong but I just wanted to say that it is important to realize that no matter how much you love animals, that does not mean you are safe from being bitten so it is important to be careful.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> I am glad that you were ok. I don't think you did anything wrong but I just wanted to say that it is important to realize that no matter how much you love animals, that does not mean you are safe from being bitten so it is important to be careful.


Yeah I got that part now.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've been bitten several times by dogs. it's
never been serious. the skin has been broken
but no deep punctures.

you're being so trusting with the dog made it
easy for you to let your guard down.

i'm not sure if i would have called the police especially
if i wasn't hurt.

since you did call the police did you tell them
the little boy was throwing fire crackers at the dog?

i would go back and talk with the parents about being
bitten and i would definitely tell them about
the boy throwing fire crackers at the dog.

i'm glad you weren't hurt.



GSD MOM said:


> I am freaked out. I am shaking. I didn't even know the dog but it feels like I just got bit by a friend. Does that sound strange? I don't understand these feelings. I feel like such and idiot. How could I so easily let my guard down? How could I not see any warning signs? How did I let this happen? The thought of what could have happened to my face, makes me sick. I love dogs.... but I feel like I can't do that anymore. I feel betrayed.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i've been bitten several times by dogs. it's
> never been serious. the skin has been broken
> but no deep punctures.
> 
> ...


Yeah I told them about the "attack" on the dog also. That part up set me more then the bite. I didn't go to the parents because I didn't know how they would handle me telling them that their child was a "devil". I really wish I would have been able to talk to them in person though. Tell them all the details. I think that kid is really messed up.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go back and speak with them or send them a letter.
part of me is saying tell AC.



GSD MOM said:


> Yeah I told them about the "attack" on the dog also. That part up set me more then the bite. I didn't go to the parents because I didn't know how they would handle me telling them that their child was a "devil". I really wish I would have been able to talk to them in person though. Tell them all the details. I think that kid is really messed up.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You have called the police. You contacted AC or whatever you have in your area. Please just let it go now. You have done your part. 

If you are planning some type of law suit, well do that, I am not suggesting that, just saying keep very official and legal with these people.

You do not want to inform them that the boy is a devil. Because, while I believe that some criminal behavior simply has to do with something missing in the personality and not the fault of the environment the kid is raised in, I think that the majority of kids like this one have some pretty scarey roll models. 

If this boy thought it would be fun to throw firecrackers at the dog, maybe he just came up with that on his own. More likely, someone else has done this and worse to the dog. The dog's aggressiveness suggests this. 

Someone who will throw firecrackers at a dog is very capable of giving you are real bad time when they find out where you live. How can they find that out? It is on the police report and they can get a copy. 

Now, calling the cops will probably not cause them to do this -- that is official. Their dog attacked you, you called the cops. Most likely they will let that go by. Calling AC, well, they do not have to say that you called them, they can not say anything, and it will be assumed that the cops would contact AC for such a situation. They do not feel particularly targetted by you. It is official. Calling them on the phone, or writing them a letter is personal. I do not think you want to open a personal relationship with this group. 

Let's look at the family. 

1. Two boys left alone (for whatever reason) aged 10-12. Leaving two girls alone at this age -- no big deal. Boys in general seem a little more impulsive and less mature, and two heads are better than one. Furthermore, that kid did not wake up today and start throwing firecrackers at the dog. The adult here knows this kid has a screw loose but is leaving him alone with another kid. Makes you wonder.

The dog is aggressive. And the kid is aggressive toward the dog. Normally, that doesn't just happen. I would wager money that the mom's boy friend or x-husband is abusive possibly to her, the kid, and the dog, and/or the mom is abusive. I would not be surprised it there is a history of some type of mental illness also, particularly if the main perp is the mom. In the least she is a bit negligent, though it is possible that leaving the boys there with the garage sale for less than an hour to take care of an emergency pick up of the third kid is the whole of it.

I would have taken the less responsible boy with me. Two heads are better than one for getting in trouble. 

Anyhow, there is certainly a chance that making personal contact with these people might be not such a good thing to do.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Selzer. I just want so bad for this to not ever happen again. I feel so sorry for that dog. But I think your right. I have done my part. I'm not the lawsuit type. If I would have been hurt that would be different but I got lucky. So I am going to thank my lucky stars and move on.


----------

